# Mera Guitars Hardware?



## Lemons (Apr 27, 2016)

Hey guys, I've got an upcoming build with ET guitars for a headless multiscale design (If you're curious have a look at Milker97's NGD). Has anyone used any Mera Hardware? They definitely look good, but my google-fu only returned one review and I'd like to know more about the quality before committing. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lemons (May 1, 2016)

No one?


----------



## DJC_Guitars (May 1, 2016)

I think there have been very few people to use their hardware - but i think i remember seeing julius jahn on here using it.


----------



## pondman (May 1, 2016)

There is a post somewhere in this section of someone ordering his stuff. I cant remember the outcome though. Have a search on this board and you'll find it.


----------



## KnightroExpress (May 1, 2016)

I'm about to use a bunch of Mera stuff. Not helpful now, but I'll definitely post my impression when I get the hardware in hand.


----------



## Bolwede (May 2, 2016)

The same for me, I just ordered some stuff from him. Will do a review of it when I've built the guitar.


----------



## JuliusJahn (May 2, 2016)

I got his gear for 2 headless' here, and is my default for all fanned headless. You can absolutely use it for flat scales, but its a price jump from dealer hipshot pricing to his. Obviously, the quality and feel from him is spectacular. Miles ahead of strandberg, and I stand by that statement (Yes, I used their kit too). AFAIK He mustve been an engineer, because the way he knows his way around all the numbers is amazing. I showed him my CAD model, and he was like "oh that hole is off by 0.07mm from the other edge, which is the thickness of the color". Would it matter in reality? Nope. Does it matter that he noticed? Sure did. 

My favorite part is a common baseplate for a fan (no longer need to make 18 holes....) that HAS a 20" radius already built into it to stop you from having the 2 middle saddles like an 1/8th higher then the outer 2. Build quality is 10/10, and fit and finish is flawless.


----------



## MeraGuitars (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi, guys!
For the moment about 80 luthiers and companies all over the world are using my hardware: "Submarine" headless tuners and Droplet or Ovallock headpieces.
Among them: Skervesen, Padalka, Poznysh, CG luthierie, Mermet, Julius Jahn, Jonno Williams,
Les Godfrey, and many others.
(I could post may pics, but I didn't met the conditions: should have 100 post here....wow!)
The next series (a big one) of "Submarine" 3rd generation with 2 mods is almost ready.
All previous several series has been sold out.
#Submarine3.mod2 - Double locking headless guitar tuning system providing precision intonation adjustment.
#SubmarineBass R2 - Double locking headless bassguitar tuning system providing precision intonation adjustment.

#Slider tremolo prototype #2 is being machining already.


Checkout more at: meraguitars()com

Write emails or PM to my facebook: I'm always opened to answear tech questions and accept orders.
Free shipping by Registered Arilmail for full set orders.
No additional charges for gold, chrome, nickel plating.

by MeraGuitars (C) Dmitry Yeremeyev


----------



## Grand Rabbit (Oct 15, 2017)

Just gotta chime in on this, 

I recently ordered a 7 string headless bridge system and it seems to be flawless. I have yet to install it so I can't say any more about feel or functionality during playing, but I can't wait: the clarity of the design and construction are a huge inspiration and motivation for my build.


----------



## Koa Kalani (Dec 3, 2019)

Hoping to receive my guitar I ordered soon Mr. Dmitry at mera guitars! I hope it plays and sounds as good as it looks.


----------



## MoonJelly (Dec 3, 2019)

If it's good enough for Simon Padalka... It's decent.


----------



## Koa Kalani (Dec 3, 2019)

I have to agree after seeing Simon's work. My guitar may ship this week, but more than likely it will be next week. Dmitry is really going above and beyond making sure this thing is perfect for me. I cant wait to review it!


----------



## geoffstgermaine (Dec 3, 2019)

I'll add my positive impressions of Dmitry's hardware. I have a Red 6 String Submarine III mod 2 (precision intonation) bridge with 75 degree baseplate for multiscale with teardrop headpieces that's going on a guitar for my son that's about 90% complete. The fit and finish are superb, no flaws. The design is very nice; all of the bridge movement is has lock-down (intonation and string height); the graduated string spacing is a nice feature, as is the radius of the bridge plate, as was mentioned by Julius Jahn. If I build more headless guitars, which I hope I do (7,8 string please), I will not hesitate to use his hardware again. I'd like to explore some more of his colour options.


----------



## Koa Kalani (Dec 3, 2019)

I absolutely appreciate that input. It has been hard to find many hardware reviews, and I have yet to find any reviews on his actual guitars. Insofar as the hardware reviews I have got, people say if his guitars are anything like his hardware, expect a fantastic instrument. That in and of itself makes me super jazzed amd excited!


----------

